# Acme Engineers change a lightbulb



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

These photos and video from the Acme Test Labs show a new product being tested by Acme engineers. Acme, known for its innovative product line, is always working toward the dull edge of technology. The task of changing bulbs will be significantly changed with this new device. You can change a bulb without spilling a drop of your coffee.










So, as usual, most of this project is made from wood. The gears are metal and were part an assortment I found on bay. The challenge was finding gears that worked together to give me nice gear train.

You can see a YouTube video of machine in action here. A pdf with more detail is attached.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Kool
You never cease to amaze me.

Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG is that the coolest thing I've ever seen. Wow! I wish I could buy one and put it right on my desk. We have so many safety rules that we can hardly do our jobs and this would be perfect.
Thanks Oliver for making my day. :laugh:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive! Wow just wow


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gads, I knew those Acme engineers were bright, but that is sheer genius. I wanna be an Acme engineer when I grow up.
:laugh:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You just keep raising the bar Oliver!!!! well done!!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm running out of adjectives for you, another great project.
Just absolutely cool. Love it


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice Oliver.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That was great, Oliver.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Oliver, you are a real HOOT, mechanical genius, mad scientist, consummate woodworker and all around fun guy. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure you must have Irish blood.....LOL


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think this is your best effort yet Oliver.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent!

Sooo...Oliver; you've completed your 'Honey-do' list then?


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ok, so that video was funny. I've got the flu and just got my sneezing under control then i saw the vid and started laughing. That set off the sneexing again! Great one Oliver


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Absolutely ingenious!!

(OSHA inspectors would have a cardiac arrest over that 'tool' though)


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Unbelievable!!!! I have been wondering if you were OK, since I hadn't seen you posting much. Now I know what's been keeping you busy. Thanks for all. Jim


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Far Too Clever Oliver. N


----------



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

You sir are a freak! That is bloody amazing!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, Once again - that is an amazing project! While millions of others are watching TV - you are in your shop making things to improve mankind and create jobs! That is outstanding. After you're finished with the hydraulic compensator for elevation changes, this will be certainly be ready for the market! Truly another work of THE GENIUS!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Oliver you are absolutely amazing. Pure genius.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Oliver ~ This made my day. As always ... brilliantly creative and always including instructions.

Bob


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

Its great. I always like your Acme tool posts. Who is the piano player in the soundtrack, he's great also. 
Tom


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

+10 what everybody said. My vocabulary is not big enough to propound a suitable retort.
You share the genius with Wiley E.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

haha, silly me. I mistook the security camera for the light socket and could not work out why he was so far off........ROTFL.


----------

